# Fishing Reports Contest - Rod/Reel Giveaway



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

All this month, post a fishing report in the fishing reports section and you're qualified to win a Wrist Saver Spinning Rod & Reel combo valued at $125. The more fishing reports you post, the more chances you have to win!

All you have to do is post a report in any of the fishing reports sections and you're qualified. Everyone is eligible.

Check out our Wrist Saver Fishing Rods & Reels

We have the right to exclude any report which appears ficticious.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Man that is a WILD looking set up! Has anyone used them?

Expect some reports from the Sheyenne in a couple weeks (stupid finals!)


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I've used them.Casting takes some getting used to, but its great when your speed trolling without holders.The ice rods are great if you like to jig and twitch a lot.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh wow, ain't this a cool little contest. Expect me to be firing up some fishing reports from my fishing hole in Luna Pier, Michigan, along the beautiful western shoreline of the mighty Lake Erie.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm going to extend the contest for another week due to the weather. Hopefully we have a nice weekend in the forecast.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Chris, the weather here hasn't been like you guys in the Dakotas, at least not this past week, but we have had a few thunderpoopers last week and a weekend of East winds, so the fishing hasn't been that good out here. Planning on going out at least a couple mornings this week so I'll make sure to leave reports.


----------



## dptychf (May 26, 2004)

Well easy to say that the wisconsin weather is wet and cold, keeping the fish off the beds (panfish) and the walleyes hanging in 5-12 feet of water, I think we need the warm-up predicted for next week....what's the word in Devils Lake, is the warm weather finally on it's way! Hopefully a couple of nice days will kick it off!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I wouldn't mind seeing some warmer weather. Usually what you cats get in the Dakotas, Minnesota and Wisconsin I get here in Southeast Michigan in the very near future. Been in the upper 60s and low to mid 70s here lately. A few days in the 80s and some sun would help the panfish want to come up and sun themselves and then its every pole for itself. :beer:


----------

